# I went to a night club! =]



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

My coworker's birthday was yesterday and she invited me along to go party with her & a small group of people. A couple of our other work buddies went/met us at the club. I brought my sister since I'd never actually done the whole clubbing thing before and was more or less terrified. It took like a month of convincing. :b
We went to the casino first (none of us had ever been).

All in all, it was actually pretty fun! I only regret the shoes I wore...they were too tight and I have four blisters. No pair of shoes is worth that much pain let me tell you! I hope I can just return them (they were a last minute buy).

I actually danced and didn't overdo it with the drinking, mind you I'm still hungover today. I really didn't think I was going to bother going so I'm proud of myself for trying something new. :yes


----------



## Later (May 5, 2011)

I still want to experience going to a night-club, I'm around NYC so I've heard it gets sort of crazy the ones nearby. It wasn't that bad once you got in was it?


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

I can relate! I had never been to a club before either until last year. I had never even danced in public before. With my friends there (and a little bit of alcohol) I was able to to let loose and I had one of the best nights of my life!  It's awesome that you were able to go and have fun. Good job!

I always try wearing flats when I go clubbing. Heels are definitely not worth the pain.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Good for you!

A little bit of fun never hurt anyone, right?


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Later said:


> I still want to experience going to a night-club, I'm around NYC so I've heard it gets sort of crazy the ones nearby. It wasn't that bad once you got in was it?


What I wouldn't GIVE to go to a club in NYC!!!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Later said:


> It wasn't that bad once you got in was it?


No it wasn't even as overwhelming as I thought it would be. Nothing is overwhelming after a few drinks anyway xD.



Cerrada said:


> I can relate! I had never been to a club before either until last year. I had never even danced in public before. With my friends there (and a little bit of alcohol) I was able to to let loose and I had one of the best nights of my life!  It's awesome that you were able to go and have fun. Good job!
> 
> I always try wearing flats when I go clubbing. Heels are definitely not worth the pain.


Thanks 
Glad to hear you had a good time as well! I can't wait for boot season personally, because those are heels I can work with lol. The strappy, peep-toe heels & pumps are a different story. There's wedges, but my legs are too skinny for those


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

bwidger85 said:


> Good for you!
> 
> A little bit of fun never hurt anyone, right?


Not likely!

Thank you


----------



## Elizabeth419 (Sep 9, 2010)

Just be wary of men and their tendancy to slip ghb into drinks..has happened to me and two of my friends. Luckily I was drinking water and it tasted like ****, so I spit it out in front of him lol


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Couldn't help but feeling a little nervous just reading your post, so yeah, props to you.

Feels good huh? Just to know that _can_ do this kinda thing if need be.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^Ditto, and at least you know what shoes not to wear next time!


Congrats :high5


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

what songs did you go wild to?:boogie I remember one of the first times I went clubbing and the DJ dropped Bonkers and everyone went ape.... it was off the hook  and a similar thing happened once with Katy Perry - Teenage Dream, I thought I was weird for knowing all the words... but it turned out a lot of other people did too


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

You make us proud.

GFY!

Oh that has two meanings, doesn't it. I mean the "good" one here.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> what songs did you go wild to?:boogie I remember one of the first times I went clubbing and the DJ dropped Bonkers and everyone went ape.... it was off the hook  and a similar thing happened once with Katy Perry - Teenage Dream, I thought I was weird for knowing all the words... but it turned out a lot of other people did too


I love that song, it's real trippy when you've had a few \m/

OP, congrats on getting out there! :-D I'm sure there will be more clubbing to come, it's really fun when you go with a few people and I like that it's really chilled and the lights are dimmed. Shake it like a polaroid picture ;D


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

Just Lurking said:


> You make us proud.
> 
> GFY!
> 
> Oh that has two meanings, doesn't it. I mean the "good" one here.


lol I'd just spell that out in future to avoid confusion.


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

Congrats 
The thought of me stepping in a club makes me so sick. Luckily I'm still to young to go in them.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Elizabeth419 said:


> Just be wary of men and their tendancy to slip ghb into drinks..has happened to me and two of my friends. Luckily I was drinking water and it tasted like ****, so I spit it out in front of him lol


Oh no worries I drink too fast to put it down anyway. 
I just prefer to have a drink in my hand if I'm in any sort of bar setting.

That's so crazy though - you can't trust anybody.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Just Lurking said:


> You make us proud.
> 
> GFY!
> 
> Oh that has two meanings, doesn't it. I mean the "good" one here.


:lol

thanks!



avoidobot3000 said:


> what songs did you go wild to?:boogie I remember one of the first times I went clubbing and the DJ dropped Bonkers and everyone went ape.... it was off the hook  and a similar thing happened once with Katy Perry - Teenage Dream, I thought I was weird for knowing all the words... but it turned out a lot of other people did too


Yay Bonkers lol that's on my iPod.

I definitely belted out some Lady Gaga. Same lyrics thing goin on there. Everyone knew them.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> OP, congrats on getting out there! :-D I'm sure there will be more clubbing to come, it's really fun when you go with a few people and I like that it's really chilled and the lights are dimmed. Shake it like a polaroid picture ;D


Thanks, there definitely will be :yes


----------

